# 0.04" / 1mm thick latex sheets?



## mollymarbles (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi there,

I'm looking for natural latex sheeting at .04" or ~1mm thick. I know SimpleShot has some--and I've seen some around Amazon, but I need the sheets to be wider than what is there (at least 25mm wide). I would greatly appreciate any suggestions on quality sources.

Many thanks,

Molly


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Looks like Hygenic makes some wide sheets.

https://www.hygenic.com/products/sheeting/hytoner-natural-rubber-latex-sheeting.html

They were the source for Simple-Shot.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You only need it 25mm wide? I buy it by the roll -
https://slingshooting.com/elastics/


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

KawKan said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Looks like Hygenic makes some wide sheets.
> https://www.hygenic.com/products/sheeting/hytoner-natural-rubber-latex-sheeting.html
> They were the source for Simple-Shot.


I wouldn't mind revisiting the Hygenics rubber. It would be nice to order a 14" wide roll then just slice the butter bands off the end. There .40 latex was always one of my favorites. Made in America. ( isn't it)?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

mollymarbles said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking for natural latex sheeting at .04" or ~1mm thick. I know SimpleShot has some--and I've seen some around Amazon, but I need the sheets to be wider than what is there (at least 25mm wide). I would greatly appreciate any suggestions on quality sources.
> 
> ...


Are you needing natural latex specifically? I have a partial roll of 1.0 mm Sumeike white 15cm /150mm wide that I got in a trade that I would be willing to send you as I found it to be a bit heavy for me.


----------

